# best HD antenna for indoors



## 0pusX

We rent the house we are at and I want to try to get my locals in HD so I cannot mount anything outside.

Are there any indoor portable antennas that do a good job?

My channels are all south of my by about 30 miles 

lost cause?????


----------



## gcisko

0pusX said:


> We rent the house we are at and I want to try to get my locals in HD so I cannot mount anything outside.
> 
> Are there any indoor portable antennas that do a good job?
> 
> My channels are all south of my by about 30 miles
> 
> lost cause?????


Does it have to fit in your viewing room? Or can you put something in an attic or up higher? I have a phillips MANT950 and it works great. But it may not be suitable for your rental situation. Menards had them for about $60.


----------



## 0pusX

I have an attic that I could try to put it in. But if possible i would just like one i can put on my entertaiment center


----------



## Upstream

30 miles is a bit far for a set-top antenna. But it might be OK if you have good line of sight between your antenna and the broadcast antenna. It helps if there are no tall buildings or mountains in the way.

There is nothing magical about an HD antenna (in fact, you could use rabbit ears, if you want). 

Try a cheap antenna to see if you get a good signal. If it works, you may want to upgrade to something with a more attractive design. If it doesn't work, you'll probably have to spend a bit more to get an amplified antenna (which would require a power outlet) or a directional antenna (which may limit how it can be placed).


----------



## srbigbutt

I live about 34 miles away from all of my stations and they are all pretty much in the same direction and My Zenith Silver Sensor works great. I had to put it in the attic though.


----------



## Cholly

I have this one from Radio Shack: http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...032187.2032189.2032204&pg=1&parentPage=family
It's an amplified antenna with a remote that controls rotation of the UHF element, doing away with the need to reposition the antenna for stations in different directions. Once set up, you can simply enter channel number to rotate the antenna.


----------



## LMckin

Does anybody know a good indoor antenna to get some of the ota HD stations? i currently have an RCA HDTV Indoor rabbit ears antenna i got it hanging by an piece of coat hanger from an curtain rod next to window

and i`m able to get these hd stations

WBTV DT 3.1 and 3.2

WYFF DT 4.1 and 4.2

WSPA DT 7.1 and 7.2

WRET DT 49.1-3

WYCW DT 62.1 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to get WGGS DT 16.1 16.2 
WHNS DT 21.1 21.2 
WLOS DT 13.1 
WUNC DT 33.1-3
WMYA DT 40.1 
WMYT DT 55.1 
WJZY DT 46.1

here link to my antennaweb data in pdf

my antennawebdata


----------



## photostudent

I tried several amplified antennas with poor results but ran across a Radio Shack model 15-1624 and it works fantastic! It is also is multidirectional so gets all channels without being rotated. It's about 16" across so a little much to set in an entertainment unit but perfect for an attic or patio. Looks like it has been recalled as it caused interference to GPS units when used on a boat or RV so you might run across one on Ebay.http://support.radioshack.com/SUPPORT_VIDEO/DOC68/68779.HTM


----------



## packfan909

There is a great unamplified antenna by Phillips. Commonly known as the "Silver Sensor"

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-PM-HDTV1-Silver-Sensor-Antenna/dp/B00022O9VM

We are about 40 miles as the crow flies from our transmitters and have had good success with this one. The only issue is that the wiring is delicate to the arm from the RG6 terminator.

pf


----------



## Jim5506

Reception on an indoor antenna from 55 miles is all but impossible. Get an outside antenna commensurate witht he band you need to receive.


----------



## jimmyv2000

i have a radio shack VU120 antenna in attic and i pick up all Boston station 40 miles away without any issues.


----------



## Scott in FL

Before doing anything, I strongly suggest you find out if your DTV stations are all UHF. There are quite a few on VHF. You can go to transmitter.com and download the dtvdb.zip files which are a bit hard to read but it will give you a lot of information (channel, transmitter location, height above average terrain (HAAT), and transmitter power). You want to look at the DT stations. 

If your locals are all UHF, you can go with the Silver Sensor yagi. Or better yet, why not buy a nice little yagi or 4 Bay Bowtie antenna from Antennacraft or Channel Master? Stark Electronics is a great source, as is antennacraft.com. These will fit in your attic or under an eve of your house. 

My locals are UHF plus VHF channel 9. I went with the Antennacraft AC-9, removed the longest VHF element (channel 9 is a VHF-High channel), and mounted it under the eve of my house pointed towards the transmitters. My reception is excellent.

Couple of rules of thumb: outdoor is always better, and amplifiers can't make up for small antennas.


----------



## FTA Michael

Just because you can't mount anything doesn't mean you can't have an outdoor antenna. You can have a tripod or a pole in a bucket, then attach the antenna to that.


----------



## hellyea

Make this antenane yourself. I live about 35 miles away from Chicago, just hooked it up inside my house, and it works awesome, get all channels except CBS, which is known to be low power.


----------



## Scott in FL

Clever video! A time tested antenna design, and yes it will work well on UHF only. Just beware, there are quite a few DT's on VHF. Also, better keep it indoors as clothes hangers are made of steel and will rust.


----------



## Scott in FL

hellyea said:


> Make this antenane yourself. I live about 35 miles away from Chicago, just hooked it up inside my house, and it works awesome, get all channels except CBS, which is known to be low power.


The problem isn't with the CBS station's power. It's because the CBS affiliate, WBBM-DT, is on channel 3. This antenna won't work on VHF.


----------



## jsk

Keep in mind that while all of your DTV stations may be on UHF now, they may change to VHF after the changeover is complete. I hope they will be able to boost the power too.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Check out my indoor antenna roundup, here. Hope you like it. 

EV's Best Top Rated HDTV Indoor Antenna Review Test Round-Up Guide 

at the AVSforum

edit: I cant post a link, but you can search for the title in google, takes you right to it.


----------

